# Feeding After Colic



## GTs (20 December 2006)

It seems like in England it is the norm to feed horses that night if they have coliced while out here they starve them that night and if they are fine the next day they get a little hay every few hours. 

It just seems odd if the horse has had a tummy ache to feed it...... Why is it done that way over there.


----------



## PapaFrita (20 December 2006)

Over here we don't feed. However, would it depend on what sort of colic it was? In the UK my vet advocated a small bran mash and small amount of hay.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (20 December 2006)

To keep digestion going I guess.

Would be unnatural for a trickle feeder to be starved. May cause more probs IMO


----------



## CastleMouse (20 December 2006)

My vet recommended me today to feed some molasses and treacle.


----------



## severnmiles (20 December 2006)

Mine told us to starve and then start off with a handful of hay the next morning.


----------



## seabiscuit (20 December 2006)

No I, nor my friends, have never fed after colic! Starved 8-12 hours!


----------



## seabiscuit (20 December 2006)

WHAT?!!!


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (20 December 2006)

I would follow vet advise.. like said horses are trickle feeders... Now im no vet... but surly as horse can't be sick, keeping the digestion going... after all horses tummys cant cope with starving... But would also depend on colic...

What gets me is people now letting them roll!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (20 December 2006)

Odd 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  I'm in the U.K. and vets advise has always been to starve that night and hay every few hours in the morning, if all O.K.  Friends pony coliced last Autumn and vet advised the same, and as he was on a straw bed asked if he could be moved for the night, so I swapped stables with her for the night as my mare is on shavings.


----------



## parsley (20 December 2006)

my two have had low grade colic since Monday night now - we started starving them this morning while waiting for the final test results to come back.  I have just got back from checking them and they look a lot happier.  The vet told me to let them roll if they need to and they have been, but not really violently.


----------



## GTs (21 December 2006)

Reason I had asked is I had just seen a couple people on here talk about colic and there horses happily eating now (that evening). I guess that is not the norm then. 

[ QUOTE ]
surly as horse can't be sick, keeping the digestion going... after all horses tummys cant cope with starving

[/ QUOTE ]

If there is an impaction you do not want to put more feed in it. Also if you have a tummy ache you do not want to eat, and will happily go a couple days without food - horses can do the same, but are not smart enough not to stuff their face. I have seen horses starved 3+ days no problem.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (21 December 2006)

I have to add that Finni only suffers with Spasmodic Colic (needs a good fart 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and so feeding no such an issue as with impaction colic


----------



## wizzi901 (21 December 2006)

My oldie used to colic a lot during winters once he hit 20.  Have always trickle fed hay and def would not starve unless an impaction.

I know I keep harping on about it but COFFEE!!!!! Caffeinated Coffee is the answer lol no colics for 4 years


----------



## TGM (21 December 2006)

I think FinnMcCoul has hit the nail on the head - colic is just a name for tummyache and can be caused by all sorts of things - some cases are mild, some are serious.  The approach you take depends on what sort of colic it is!


----------



## GTs (21 December 2006)

True, but the horse looses nothing by not eating till they are 100%, and diagnosing the cause of colic is very difficult - 

With people if they have a tummy ache they do not feed them, and having had a tummy ache before I would not want to eat till I was 100% either -


----------



## AlexThe Arab (21 December 2006)

My Vets advice this morning for my old mare (mid thirties) with suspected impaction colic: 
Remove DRY feedstuff but offer carrots apples etc and wet hay or haylage and a bran mash evening feed, turnout as normal - if no droppings passed within 6 - 8 hrs she would of been tubed with liquid parrafin.  Long acting painkiller given, but colic not thought too be serious as pluse normal.  Impaction is mainly caused by dehydration, for whatever reason, and therefore feeding wet feedstuffs, if the horse wont drink, helps the droppings move along the digestive system clearing the blockage - hopefully.  
Vet did mention that she had seen a dramatic increase in the number of colic call-outs because horses have been kept stabled due to the frosty weather and this had disrupted their usual feeding routine


----------



## Fairynuff (21 December 2006)

Why? According to new(ish) research, rolling doesnt cause twisting nor telescoping of the gut-your horse may damage himself (legs etc) if rolling violently in a confined space though. Rolling wont cause further intestinal damage! Mairi.


----------



## TGM (21 December 2006)

[ QUOTE ]

With people if they have a tummy ache they do not feed them, and having had a tummy ache before I would not want to eat till I was 100% either - 

[/ QUOTE ] But most people with tummy ache make their own decisions - once you feel well enough you will have some food.  Similarly, if the horse has access to food then when it is feeling better if will eat some.  Obviously, though, you don't want to try and tempt or force them to eat.   And, of course, if the vet has indicated that it is important for them not to have access to feed then you make sure it is removed.


----------



## Fairynuff (21 December 2006)

Mine are starved for 12 to 24 hours then start off with a handful of hay given every hour for the first day . Starving doesnt harm them and will allow the intestine and liver to rest. M.


----------



## GTs (21 December 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
But most people with tummy ache make their own decisions - once you feel well enough you will have some food.  Similarly, if the horse has access to food then when it is feeling better if will eat some.  Obviously, though, you don't want to try and tempt or force them to eat.   And, of course, if the vet has indicated that it is important for them not to have access to feed then you make sure it is removed. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You are presuming horses are as smart as people!!!

M is correct about the thoughts on rolling has changed - there are still some dangers, them not being able to get up, them hurting themselves rolling, and also exhausting themselves/sweating with rolling is sub-optimal.


----------



## PapaFrita (21 December 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
You are presuming horses are as smart as people!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You mean they're not clever enough to tell if they're hungry?! Blimey!


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (21 December 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
Why? According to new(ish) research, rolling doesnt cause twisting nor telescoping of the gut-your horse may damage himself (legs etc) if rolling violently in a confined space though. Rolling wont cause further intestinal damage! Mairi.  

[/ QUOTE ] I know that gets me more then feeding. Had so many fall outs over it... because i havn't stopped them from rolling.


----------



## PapaFrita (21 December 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
Why? According to new(ish) research, rolling doesnt cause twisting nor telescoping of the gut-your horse may damage himself (legs etc) if rolling violently in a confined space though. Rolling wont cause further intestinal damage! Mairi. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yep, I was told the same thing at Rossdales. Besides, if a horse wants to go down, it's going to go down!


----------



## GTs (21 December 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
You are presuming horses are as smart as people!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You mean they're not clever enough to tell if they're hungry?! Blimey! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

No that would be silly! But knowing how to take it slowly after being poorly!


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (21 December 2006)

mmmm very interesting.  I posted the other day as my horse had colic, no idea of cause, not sure of type, possibly gass/spasmodic/slight impaction! Vet advised to walk her slowly, which i did and by time he had got there she was alert and trying to nibble gas.  He injected her with muscle relaxant and said to leave her without feed for 3-4 hours, which i did and then fed her damp haylage in a small hole haynet as i was concerend she had been scoffing too much at once and not drinking enough.

In this instance the walking and returning forage after 3-4 hours seemed to work!


----------

